# Sreen Protectors



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Don't you just hate them? 

Make sure all the screen is clean and dust free, apply it then it's covered in dust underneath. 

I've just ended up binning it in temper!

Grrr


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

If there are bits of dust underneath, what you do is peel it back and use a piece of doubled over sellotape to dab them off. Then place it back down.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Yes I know, but there was still dust there. Everytime I did that more dust appeared. 

I had no trouble when I did my phone.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

As above, the decent kits come with special sticky buts to help remove the dust particles, another tip is to surround the area around the phone with strips of tape to attract the dust away from the actual screen.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

What do you class as the decent kits?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Matt. said:


> What do you class as the decent kits?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Had one on the ipad. Okay, was probably a cheapy piece of crud, but I couldn't swipe across the screen as easily as without it. That soon got binned.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I never bother with these they always look crap and you are only protecting it for the next owner anyway which in my case is envirofone! I'd rather enjoy my toughened gorilla glass as it's meant to be enjoyed!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Shaun said:


>


Ahh, I have SGP bookmarked from when I was looking at them for the other halfs SGS2.

I forgot all about it!

Ended up buying a Case-Mate one for the Xoom but it's crap!!

Have you used one Shaun?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

There on backorder from SGP website.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Matt. said:


> There on backorder from SGP website.


eBay ?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Matt. said:


> Ahh, I have SGP bookmarked from when I was looking at them for the other halfs SGS2.
> 
> I forgot all about it!
> 
> ...


Yes i used it on the wife's Samsung, and i have one for the iPhone that i have yet to put on


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Which did you go for? Ultra Crystal Clear? The blue one?

http://www.sgpstore.com/index.php/t...-screen-protector-steinheil-ultra-series.html


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Brazo said:


> I never bother with these they always look crap and you are only protecting it for the next owner anyway which in my case is envirofone! I'd rather enjoy my toughened gorilla glass as it's meant to be enjoyed!


here here!! :thumb:when i got my 4, the 1st thing i did before switching it on was to put a zagg shied on it. same with my 4s, but only got a cheapo one off ebay, and tbf, its lasted longer than i imagined. but im gona peel it off now

IMO, get a slip in leather case, stops it getting scratched, and you dont need any screen protectors at all :thumb: if feels so much better without one


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Matt. said:


> Which did you go for? Ultra Crystal Clear? The blue one?
> 
> http://www.sgpstore.com/index.php/t...-screen-protector-steinheil-ultra-series.html


Ultra crystal


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Brazo said:


> I never bother with these they always look crap and you are only protecting it for the next owner anyway which in my case is envirofone! I'd rather enjoy my toughened gorilla glass as it's meant to be enjoyed!


The good thing about the SGP is if you apply it properly then you cant tell its there and it still feels like a proper screen unlike the Zagg covers i have had in the past, i know what you mean about keeping it good for a new owner but that also keep the price of mine higher as i like to swap often :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

I seem to have developed a knack of doing these! I have noticed some of the cheaper ones come pre-dusty!

My weapon of choice that really helps is one of these


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

And what's that Ben?

Shaun, do you know any UK suppliers?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Matt. said:


> And what's that Ben?


its one of these, for cleaning cameras primarily.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

So how is that used? Surely it's just for air bubbles and not dust?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Matt. said:


> And what's that Ben?
> 
> Shaun, do you know any UK suppliers?


What device do you want the cover for ?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Motorola Xoom


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Matt. said:


> Motorola Xoom


eBay, dont be afraid to buy from abroad either, my iPad cover came from the states and only took about 5 days :thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Matt. said:


> So how is that used? Surely it's just for air bubbles and not dust?


you use it like a blower, to blow dust off. I would imagine the best technique would be to clean the screen, apply protector, then peel back and blow away the odd bits of dust (using the giotto) which create bubbles, working from one end to the other whilst re-applying, in order to get it perfect :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Don't know if to buy from Korea or USA.

I've got a case coming from North Carolina.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Mick said:


> you use it like a blower, to blow dust off. I would imagine the best technique would be to clean the screen, apply protector, then peel back and blow away the odd bits of dust (using the giotto) which create bubbles, working from one end to the other whilst re-applying, in order to get it perfect :thumb:


I can see how that would work, but what about the dust that's stuck to the protector?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Matt. said:


> I can see how that would work, but what about the dust that's stuck to the protector?


it _should_ blow off too if you direct the giotto at it, they can produce a reasonably strong force from such a small thing.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

I wipe the screen, blow the screen of with the Rocket blower, peel back only about 1cm of the protector backing and stick that down, blow it again, and slowly lay the protector on the screen as you peel off the backing, leaving the backing on means you can blow dust away if needs be and it won't stick to it.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Shaun said:


> eBay, dont be afraid to buy from abroad either, my iPad cover came from the states and only took about 5 days :thumb:


Another thing about ordering from abroad, is that I really needed it for Friday.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

minimadgriff said:


> I wipe the screen, blow the screen of with the Rocket blower, peel back only about 1cm of the protector backing and stick that down, blow it again, and slowly lay the protector on the screen as you peel off the backing, leaving the backing on means you can blow dust away if needs be and it won't stick to it.


Tanks Ben. Ordered one of those. :thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

The iPad Zagg one is great. Got the full body one which is perfect for protecting the front and back as the iPad one hasn't got a glass screen. 

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Me getting ready to place the screen protector:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I had a Zagg Full Body for my Satio. 

It was horrible. So much orange peel and just felt tacky. 

I will only ever bother with screen protectors and buy a hard case.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Matt. said:


> I had a Zagg Full Body for my Satio.
> 
> It was horrible. So much orange peel and just felt tacky.
> 
> I will only ever bother with screen protectors and buy a hard case.


The one for my iphone 4 was quite orange peelie I kept it on for 6-8 months and got a free replacement with the life time warranty and left it off. It is good though. I'd defo have it on if I was working in a dirty environment..


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

ianFRST said:


> here here!! :thumb:when i got my 4, the 1st thing i did before switching it on was to put a zagg shied on it. same with my 4s, but only got a cheapo one off ebay, and tbf, its lasted longer than i imagined. but im gona peel it off now
> 
> IMO, get a slip in leather case, stops it getting scratched, and you dont need any screen protectors at all :thumb: if feels so much better without one


Sure does - I've got a Piel Frama leather case which I bought for my iphone 4 when it first came out and it's now home to my 4s.

I just clean my screen every few days with the huggies baby wipes that are meant for my boys bum then a quick buff up with a MF.

I sold my 4 after 18 months and it was still like new :thumb:


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

I had a Zagg one on my iphone 3G, while it was great at protecting the screen it was very obvious it was there and reduced the quality of the screen. I am yet to see a screen protector I can't see (if that makes sense)

In the end of Ditched it and enjoyed the phone for what it is, a phone. Yes I did get one small scratch on the screen but it did not make a difference to how I used or enjoyed the phone. Much less than the crap feel i got from the screen protector.
Traded it in and got exactly the same as I would have if it had been perfect

With my iPhone4 I didn't even bother with one (except on the back after smashing it on day 2) again, enjoyed it and got 1 small very slight scratch. It was also traded in for full value.


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

Another vote here for the Steinheil Ultra Crystal.

Awesome bit of kit and i've tried loads.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I ordered one off eBay for the Xoom from USA. 

It came on Thursday. No instructions as to which side fits to the screen. Also, the film has lifted a little on one side. I have emailed them and they just said to watch the video which I have!

But can anyone that has used the Stinheil confirm that the side that sticks to the screen is the one that has 2 tabs on it?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Also, i'm thinking about changing the phonedevil (mediadevil) one on my 4S to a Steinheil Crystal one too.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SGP-Stein..._MobilePhonesCasesPouches&hash=item2a181f5e86

Does it look dodgy to anyone else? It doesn't come with the dust removeal tabs either.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

:driver:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Problem is that the air is full of dust, so as soon as you take of the cover it attracts dust. Try and hold the protector down when peeling off the cover.


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Best I've used are martin fields and I've tried a lot including Zagg and skinomi.

Tips for putting them on, do it in the bathroom, run the shower first till steam builds up then go in and fit it, the steam takes most of the dust out of the air.

I fitted 2 Martin fields protectors to me and the wifes samsung galaxy s2 and both are spotless.


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

Matt. said:


> Also, i'm thinking about changing the phonedevil (mediadevil) one on my 4S to a Steinheil Crystal one too.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SGP-Stein..._MobilePhonesCasesPouches&hash=item2a181f5e86
> 
> Does it look dodgy to anyone else? It doesn't come with the dust removeal tabs either.


You can get them for that price on Amazon. But in fairness to that seller he/she has 100% rating.

I got another one recently and paid £8 delivered from Amazon. I needed to replace mine as i dropped the piephone and had a quite a bit of damage to the screen protector. Not a mark on the screen when i took it off. That was enough for me to get a new one.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Did yours come with the dust tabs?

Also, which side sticks to the screen?


----------

